# new 17" rims



## jjohnstonjr2004 (Feb 4, 2006)

I want to put chrome rims on my 2005 GTO is there a certain bolt pattern I need to look for. Does anyone know a good source to start looking for rims.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The bolt pattern is 5X120mm, here are a couple good places to start;

Tire rack

Performance Plus


----------

